# Ravensworth castle, Gateshead



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jan 6, 2008)

Ravensworth castle is probably the most beautiful place to spend some time.
Took a friend round this morning. It was last a girls school closed in 1930's.
Subsidance from mine works, a few fires and vandals have left the castle in it's present state. It featured on bbc restoration britain, where viewers had to vote to have things restored, it didn't win. I can't believe something of such historical importance would be left this way It also has some cool underground parts . rant over here's some pics.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Tip-top report and pics. Haven't seen this place before either. 
Me fave pic has to be the second one -well done for getting up to the top (looks a bit dodgy though!!!) 
Thanks for sharing ya pics with us buddy.

Lb


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 6, 2008)

Great report and top notch piccys. What a cool place too. very inspiring.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooooh, that's a beaut of a castle! Love the brickwork and the spiral staircase. Great pics.

Cheers


----------



## smileysal (Jan 6, 2008)

ooooooooooooh these are the places i love to be around. Love the staircase and the tower, and love the views. How far down where the windows that had all the rubble behind them? It's a shame places like this are just left to deteriorate. 

Cheers for the pics,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Jan 7, 2008)

As I always say "gotta love a castle" great pics, can you get in to the turrets


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for comments. the windows with rubble behind are in the underground celler about 15 foot down. the turrets have cool spiral steps right to top, you can stand on top of them. I put link to flash earth incase anyone wants to take a peek. The underground bit is on x you can see the main castle up on the right.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.925947&lon=-1.63926&z=19.4&r=0&src=msl


----------



## jackylad (Nov 5, 2008)

That's about two minutes from my house (I live in Sunniside) but I've never actually been there... well cool photos!


----------

